# Setting up ride EX bindings



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Center the boot with regards to the board width.
These are the usual steps I follow.
Set your ideal binding angle.
Strap boot into binding and measure or eyeball if the boot is centered on the board.
Take boot out of binding and adjust binding (for some Ride binding you can also adjust the rear heelcup, this is also a good time to rotate the highback if thats your preference).
Now that the boot is centered, the binding has the angle, that's when I check if the toe ramp is making contact with the boot. Usually you wouldn't want it pushing up the boot so move it farther but not that far that you see a significant gap between the ramp and the boot's sole.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you need to find out what your personal preference is


i prefer the footbed all the way in, you might prefer it all the way out


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

hpin said:


> Center the boot with regards to the board width.
> These are the usual steps I follow.
> Set your ideal binding angle.
> Strap boot into binding and measure or eyeball if the boot is centered on the board.
> ...


noob questions: do all ride high backs rotate and how does that help, and what is a read bracket?


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

> do all ride high backs rotate and how does that help,


Most if not all ride high back rotate, it helps if you have a high angle on a binding, say a 30-45 degree, to get the high back in parallel with the board. Try it and if you don't like it switch it back. 


> and what is a read bracket?


I meant to say rear heelcup.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ok, thanks for the info. I think i figuired out how to make the changes.I might to adjust the highback, i am using about a 20, -20, or some where inbetween there and 15.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

hpin said:


> Center the boot with regards to the board width.
> These are the usual steps I follow.
> *CENTER THE BINDING ON THE BOARD*
> Set your ideal binding angle.
> ...


I would add the step of centering your binding on the board. Unless your boot size in on the low end of what will work on the binding, you'll likely need to extend the gas pedal. When I set up my bindings, all of which are Ride bindings I do the following:

1. Place discs at desired stance angle
2. Extend gas pedal and center the binding on the board width wise
3. Affix binding to board with screws provided.
4. Center boot on binding by adjusting the heel cup. On Ride bindings the heel cup has 3 different settings. When they ship I believe that they are in the middle of the 3. Depending on where your boot size falls within the size range for the binding, you may or may not need to adjust the heel cup to center your boot in the binding. Personally, I have L size Ride bindings and to center my 10.5 F24 boots it requires me to adjust the heel up to the farthest back setting.
5. Rotate highbacks and adjust forward lean if desired. I prefer then highback to be as close to parallel to the edge of the board as I can get it.
6. Repeat for the other binding.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for the ideas. i think i will try rotating the highbacks to see if i like it better.


----------

